# Baseball anyone?



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a good friend of mine ask me to make his son a duck call.. His son is a Huge DD fan and wanted a hand made call.. He also is a heavy hitter for their select Baseball team in Baltimore, so here is what i came up with.. I took an old Louisville slugger i had and went to the bandsaw.. I left off the lanyard grove to give the exhaust a bat handle look.. CA Finish with a Brass band.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I love it!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

i want one. How much?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job,as usual. Very nice


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you keep coming up with these great ideas. Looks great as they all do.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work on the call.


----------

